# Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?



## Cinderella (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

undzwar habe ich folgendes Problem. Meine kleine Schwester hat sich im Internet, auf der Seite Profiwin. de angemeldet unter meinen Namen, da sie selbst noch minderjährig ist. Daraufhin habe ich eine Rechnung erhalten. Erstmal habe ich die Rechnung wirklich ignoriert, weil ich sehr vieles von Profiwin gelesen hatte. Irgendwann bei der letzte Mahnung schrieb ich denen ein Widerspruch. Auf mein Widerspruch sind sie natürlich nicht eingegangen und haben mir weiterhin Rechnungen, Inkassobriefe geschickt. Die ich natürlich ignoriert habe.
Nun habe ich ein Brief vom Amtsgericht erhalten in Höhe von 192,30 €. 

Jetzt kommt meine Frage: Wenn ich Widerspruch beim Amtsgericht einlege, muss ich mein Widerspruch Brief den ich Profiwin zugeschickt habe mit vorlegen? Wenn Ja, habe ich ein Problem..denn den Widerspruch-Brief habe ich leider verloren, da mein PC neu formatiert wurden ist. 
Oder kann ich einfach den Widerspruch Formular vom Amtsgericht ausfüllen und abschicken? 

Könnte mehr Kosten auf mich zukommen? Ich bin so am überlegen, ob ich das Geld überweisen soll und damit endlich den Drama beende oder doch streike weil es einfach Betrug meiner Meinung nach ist.

Ich würde mich RIESIG auf eine hilfreiche Antwort freuen. Danke im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße

Cinderella


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Kommst Du an ein Fax ran? Dann bitte mal an 0971/99159 faxen. Der Mahnbescheid würde mich sehr interessieren, Vertraulichkeit bei den Daten garantiere ich.

Alternativ geht auch einscannen oder mit dem Handy abfotografieren und dann per Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*



Cinderella schrieb:


> Ich würde mich RIESIG auf eine hilfreiche Antwort freuen.



Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Cinderella (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Kommst Du an ein Fax ran? Dann bitte mal an 0971/99159 faxen. Der Mahnbescheid würde mich sehr interessieren, Vertraulichkeit bei den Daten garantiere ich.
> 
> Alternativ geht auch einscannen oder mit dem Handy abfotografieren und dann per Mail an [email protected]



Mein Drucker ist zurzeit in der Reparatur, aber ich kann ihn dir abfotografieren und per Email zusenden. Wieso interessiert dich der Mahnbescheid so? Bin ich etwa die einzige, die so ein Mahnbescheid erhalten hat oder gibts noch andere Fälle?


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Es wurden auch schon "normale" Mahnungen als angebliche Mahnbescheide verschickt. Und es tauchten schon sehr viele Berichte über Mahnbescheide auf, tatsächliche Mahnbescheide lassen sich aber an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom zuständigen Amtsgericht, und zwar mit Postzustellungsurkunde, niemals aber von der Firma bzw. von dem Inkassobüro selbst. Dann wäre es nur ein getürkter Mahnbescheid. Antragsformulare kann sich jedermann im Schreibwarenladen beschaffen. Das kennen wir hier schon, dass Inkassobüros solche Anträge verschicken.

Weiteres dazu:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Cinderella (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Es wurden auch schon "normale" Mahnungen als angebliche Mahnbescheide verschickt. Und es tauchten schon sehr viele Berichte über Mahnbescheide auf, tatsächliche Mahnbescheide lassen sich aber an einer Hand abzählen.



Und hast du mein Mahnbescheid erhalten? Was sagst du..?


----------



## Paiduser (8 August 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

hab auch ne frage ich hab mich auch bei Profitwin angemeldet. War eigendlich auf der Suche nach Geld verdienen im Internet und bin irgendwie auf die Seite gekommen. Hab mich angemeldet, aber da ich keine 18 bin hab ich es so angegeben. Natürlich auch richtige Adresse und so nur das Geburtsdatum höher geschrieben. Dan hab ich auch Rechnungen von Profiwin bekommen und Sie ignoriert. Dan kammen Briefe von intrum justitia. Dort hab ich dan angerufen weil bei Profiwin kostet eine Minute ja recht viel beim Telefonieren. Hab den dan dort alles erzählt mit der Anmeldung die ich falsch gemacht hab und gefragt ob ich dan wirklich was bezahlen muss da ich ja nicht volljährig bin. Er hat gemeint ja und wollte direkt das ich einen Monatlichen betrag überweise. Ich hab gemeint ich hab keinerlei Einkommen und er sagte ich sollte das vom Taschengeld nehmen oder so. Dan hab ich noch gefragt was ist wen ich nicht zahle. Dan würde es vor Gericht gehen.

kann mir bitte einer helfen?????????


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Versteckte Preishinweise im Fließtext oder in den AGB werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## sburbea (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier so schreibe ich direkt was mir brennt.
Ich habe auch ei Mahnbescheid von der Firma Profiwin bekommen. Ich habe schon den Widerspruch per einschreiben schicken. Nun wie soll ich weiter reagieren?
Der Mahnbescheid hatte keinen "richtige" Stempel und Unterschrift. Ist der Mahnbescheid immer maschinell erstellt? Kennt Ihr andere Fälle?

kann mir bitte einer helfen?????????:wall:


Danke in Voraus
Sorin


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Der Mahnbescheid besteht aus einem Formular, welches vom Antragsteller auszufüllen ist.
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus

Wichtig: der Mahnbescheid kommt immer von einem Gericht als Absender (sonst ist es kein echter, sondern nur ein anwaltliches Drohgeblöke, was so aussehen soll wie ein Mahnbescheid). Beim echten Mahnbescheid sollte auf jeden Fall ein Stempel mit Unterschrift drunter sein.

Was man sonst dazu wissen sollte:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Man bekommt Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide von einem der 12 deutschen Mahngerichte zusgestellt und nicht von Firmen/Inkasso/Anwälte die von einem was wollen, den das wären nur normale Mahnungen.


----------



## sburbea (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Ok Danke
habt ihr irgend welche Erfahrung mit Profiwin?


----------



## webwatcher (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Seit vier Jahren  und  über fünfhundert Postings: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35580-gewinnspiel-profiwin.html


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

Auch in diesem Thread hier wird von einigen Mahnbescheiden berichtet, aber von keinem Prozess.

Wenn man bösartig ist und einen guten Anwalt hat, könnte man ja mal einem Mahnbescheid widersprechen und gleichzeitig dabei die Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragen. Ein minimales finanzielles Restrisiko wäre natürlich dabei. Wäre etwas für standfeste Naturen.


----------



## webwatcher (17 November 2009)

*AW: Profiwin Opfer ->Erster Mahnbescheid! Was nun?*

und damit sich das nicht zu sehr verzettelt , bitte im o.g.  Thread weiterposten

EOT


----------

